# Eel compatibility..?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok so i am getting a peacock eel, but another LFS has a spiney eel, not a peacock, can they go together and be alright sinse they both are spiney eels, just not exactly the same ? he said they both wont get over 10" so they should be the same length too.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

not the same species though? peacocks max out around a footish, he's probably taling about a zig zag eel. they max out at like 10 inches. they should get along fine. both usually smaller in aquariums. just dont get one of the larger species.

spiny eel is the family name mastacembelidae, not a species name. macrognathus aculeatus is a peacock eel. zig zags are macrognathus siamensis.

what are you planning on feeding these guys?

when young ive seen a bunch congregated into one pvc pipe, but when older they may become slightly more territorial.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i was going to give them brine shrimp or feeder guppies or ghost shrimp ?


----------

